# I think I found the most detailed description of the war of wrath is this article canon? Or is it fan made?



## Turin_Turambar (Dec 16, 2021)

On this site, someone wrote the war of wrath in the most detailed way. I wonder if this article is canon? are these stuff written by tolkien himself? Or is it fiction made by a fan?








A Made-Up Timeline for the War of Wrath


I think I arrived at a timeline to go with these maps . I might make some maps of my own at some point. Still havent finished Dead Feanor. I need to just write the period 565-587, the story has an ending (well, actually it has two endings, but I decided it was stupidly long…




bunn.livejournal.com


----------



## m4r35n357 (Dec 16, 2021)

It is 100% fan-fic (if you are not native English-speaking that is what "made-up" means).

Looks interesting though, I'll take a look.


----------



## Turin_Turambar (Dec 16, 2021)

m4r35n357 said:


> It is 100% fan-fic (if you are not native English-speaking that is what "made-up" means).
> 
> Looks interesting though, I'll take a look.


My native language is not English. I know that made-up means. But it also means in made.


----------



## Halasían (Dec 16, 2021)

Pretty detailed fanfic I'd say. Love it!
No, it isn't canon.


----------



## m4r35n357 (Dec 16, 2021)

Ecthelion Of The Fountain said:


> My native language is not English. I know that made-up means. But it also means in made.


In _that_ case simply "made" would be much clearer than "made-up".

There are a couple of other meanings you should look out for (off the top of my head):

Very pleased
Had make-up (cosmetics) applied
"Made up the numbers" (either completed a team, or falsified data!)
Yep, it is a mess 



Halasían said:


> Pretty detailed fanfic I'd say. Love it!
> No, it isn't canon.


There are a _couple_ of references to events mentioned the Later Annals of Beleriand, and even the Lost Tales (notes from the unwritten Earendil tale), but they are a small fraction of the content.


----------



## m4r35n357 (Dec 16, 2021)

I would have preferred if "bunn" had used the Second Silmarillion map. The made up (sic) one is part published Silmarillion and part Fonstad, and Angband is placed too far east.


----------

